# New from Nanolex @ Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

In our opinion Nanolex are one of the best tested product ranges out there, always looking to push the car detailing industry by innovating. With that in mind just a few of their new product releases are below.

Reactivating Glass Cleaner

Reactivating Glass Cleaner rejuvenates existing window coatings, restoring water beading and self-cleaning functions to help windows remain cleaner and clearer for longer.

SiShield

SiShield is different to most ceramic coatings as its easy to apply. The user-friendly formulation makes it easy to apply and provides protection for up to 20,000 miles.

Optimizer

Designed to 'optimise the results of other products', its key function is to extend working times for polishes and ceramic coatings.


Si3D BC

As a base coat, it enhances the properties of the top coat, providing boosting durability and gloss performance.

There's more too, including Nanolex Professional Dressing.

Remember Detailed Clean for all your car care product needs.


----------

